# Beware - Critical LibreOffice Bug in 7.0.2.2



## blackhaz (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi All,

Just wanted to share an auto-recalculate bug in LibreOffice that is in the current FreeBSD package repository. The potential of this to wreak havoc is incredible. Basically, recalculate on a cell works only in _some _cases, even when the auto recalculate is set. F9 triggers to recalculate correctly. Steps to reproduce:

Cell A1 is a number.
Cells A3:A5 are numbers.
Cell A6 = SUM(A3:A5).
Cell A7 = A6-A1.
Output:

A6 recalculates fine if any of the numbers in A3:A5 are changed.
A8 recalculates fine if A1 is changed.
A8 does NOT recalculate if any of the numbers in A3:A5 are changed.
So, we have A8 auto-recalculating and NOT auto-recalculating in the same spreadsheet. 

I think FreeBSD needs to update LibreOffice in the repo to 7.0.3 ASAP as the bug was fixed (bug #81 here: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Releases/7.0.3/RC1).


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 29, 2020)

They only released it last Friday. Give them a minute.

EDIT: And, in fact, they HAVE been working on it since before last Friday. Libre doesn't release it for FreeBSD so the maintainers have to package it themselves. That takes time. As I said, give them a minute.

In the meantime, version 7.0.2.2 isn't in ports, apparently. Maybe for that reason.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Oct 29, 2020)

Looks like 7.0.3.1 has just landed in ports: https://www.freshports.org/editors/libreoffice/


----------

